# Nest box question



## Stephoo (Jul 3, 2013)

I got a rabbit due to have babies Saturday its really warm here still and I can't remember if I should put a little hay in the nest box or just leave it be and the mamas fur be enough with the heat and all its been several years since I raised rabbits so I can't remember and don't want to mess it up


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

Maybe if you put the hay/straw just in her cage then she can put it in there when and if she wants to.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

I would put some hay in there. 
do you have a fan in there?


----------



## Stephoo (Jul 3, 2013)

Ok ill put some hay in there i havent gota ant straw yet !! And no i don't have a fan in there we've been getting a good breeze lately so they don't seem to be getting too hot we do put frozen ice bottles in there cage sometimes when it's real hot


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

alright that sounds good. good luck with the babbies!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

We just had a littler born. Last week.. We put hay in the box, mamma but her fur in, but she moves the fur when they get to hot and covers them back up at night  
I think the hay would make it a but more comfy and help absorb the urine


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Actually JOY, believe it or not, but the babies do that themselves.  I have watched. All the mom does is feed them, she doesn't cover them up after they are born or mess with anything else. My rabbit kindled in front of me, and just left after the last one popped out. Then they dug under the fur to keep themselves warm. And then they move to the top of the nest if it gets warm.

I would bring them inside, honestly. Kits are SO suseptible to heat. I once bought the rest of a 9 kit litter, 4 of them had died from heat.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Huh.. Interesting.. The few times we have watched a doe give birth, she covered them up afterwards...
And we had always been told it was the mother that did that... We have kits that will climb to the end out of the hair, but that is all I have seen..
Interesting.. Learn something new every day


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Well I guess I did too! ROFL (I had to take my turn rolling on the floor)

Well what I am certain of is that they move themselves up and down from how hot/cold it is.


----------



## Stephoo (Jul 3, 2013)

Well one is 2 days past due and my other Dow was due today they haven't even pulled fur ;-(


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I find it funny when people say "hasn't even pulled fur" because usually, a doe will pull fur RIGHT before she kindles. So you just gotta be patient.  Good luck. My first doe kindled on day 34, I was a mess... LOL


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

OwnedByTheGoats said:


> I find it funny when people say "hasn't even pulled fur" because usually, a doe will pull fur RIGHT before she kindles. So you just gotta be patient.  Good luck. My first doe kindled on day 34, I was a mess... LOL


Not always  we have had does pull fur up to a week ahead of time.. They will make nests and tear them apart and start over... I find it is mostly my first time mommas that do that though..


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Not always  we have had does pull fur up to a week ahead of time.. They will make nests and tear them apart and start over... I find it is mostly my first time mommas that do that though..


That's why I said "usually".  They usually do it right before. Almost always... I found it SO freaky yours did it so early.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Heheh!  I have weird rabbits  what can I say!? They take after me   :ROFL:


----------



## Stephoo (Jul 3, 2013)

Well were on day 34 for one doe and day 32 for the other I'm begins g to believe they ain't gonna have babies lol this was there first breeding so mayby they Diddnt take


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Was it the same buck? You still have a chance, I read the other day that a doe kindled on day 41.  The buck may very well have been sterile.


----------



## Stephoo (Jul 3, 2013)

No they were bred by differnt bucks but they are proven bucks so mayby they just gna make me wait !!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Well, what state do you live in? If it was about 90 both bucks were probably sterile.


----------



## Stephoo (Jul 3, 2013)

In arkansas so yes very hot here !!


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

it may be a summer sterile. 
it can last about 6 months. id try it again. in about 20 days
if the don't take then. then its either a summer sterile or actual sterile.


----------



## Stephoo (Jul 3, 2013)

Well the one that was due Monday is nesting today


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Told you they could be pregnant.  

Yay! And that is some very pregnant rabbit nesting, too.


----------



## Stephoo (Jul 3, 2013)

She is hilarious the hay she was nesting with she ate it all plus the fur she had pulled is gone so I filled her box again and felt her tuny pretty sure I felt some kits ;-) hopefully she will kindle tonight I never had a rabbit do it this way when I raised them before !!


----------



## Stephoo (Jul 3, 2013)

Here's another


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Flemish Giant or Satin? I'm guessing?


----------



## Stephoo (Jul 3, 2013)

We guessed a newzealand cross the people we got her from Diddnt know so we bred her to a newzealand she is haveing her babies now I got a little video of it but if Diddnt upload ;-(


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

She almost looks full Flemish Giant to me. Cool, I've watched before, it is really interesting!!


----------



## Stephoo (Jul 3, 2013)

She may be a Flemish I'm only used to the smaller breeds I raised holland lops and lionheads before so these bigger breeds are different for me here is a pic of her babies she only had 7 I was figuring she would have more with as big as she was !!


----------

